# Georges Friboulet: Gaminerie (Trumpet & Piano), lost my piano sheet :(



## marioflv

Hi there. This is the first time i am writing on this forum, so here it is: I have to play this music of Georges Friboulet: Gaminerie (Trumpet & Piano) in December. It was all ok, until sudenly i lost the piano sheet of this music. Now, if i can't find it, i will not play in that concert. Please, does anyone cansend me the piano part of this music? Thanks.


----------



## lakshwadeep

Is there a reason you cannot buy it? How did you get the music in the first place? From what I've googled, you can get it for roughly $20. Sorry if I'm not giving you any help on getting this music free; I firmly believe in getting copyrighted music through legal purchase.


----------

